# Sassafras Dos Mas



## Clay3063 (May 12, 2017)

While we have been working here in North East Texas with the disaster assistance team one of the elders of the local church asked me if I had ever worked any sassafras. No sir. I never have but I have always wanted too. He brought me these two small logs to use as turning blanks. Then we went for a ride around to survey all the damage. He started pointing out some humongous trees of various species that had been literally ripped to shreds or simple blown over and then we dipped down through a little low area and crossed a creek. On the other side of the creek was a tree that had blown over. It had a trunk diameter of around 30 inches or so and a root ball that was taller than I am. (I am 6.5"). Sassafras. Unbelievable. And it's mine when I can come back and get it because it was on his land. No rush he said, it'll be here when you get back. Wow. These two smaller logs are from another tree on his place. One is dry as it had been cut a couple or three years back and the other is freshly cut after the whole tree had blown over.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2017)

That is way cool Clay! Glad you're getting something out of all the work you're putting in there! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 12, 2017)

Congrats! What a great haul! Never worked with Sassafras either. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 13, 2017)

Nor have I, but that one chunk standing on end, appears to have some real interesting curl to it.


----------



## Clay3063 (May 13, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Nor have I, but that one chunk standing on end, appears to have some real interesting curl to it.



That piece standing on end is a chunk of Oak firewood. The only sassafras is the two long pieces laying on top of the other pieces of wood. There is also a few pieces of mesquite mixed in with it. That was the last of the fire wood I had at the house and I brought it with me just in case they didn't have any here to cook with when we first got here. My worries however were unfounded as my brother brought a load that had been donated from the Saturn Road Church of Christ in the Dallas area.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (May 13, 2017)

Sassafras is a very nice wood to work, just got to be careful of the smell, kinda like Camphor and can be quite intense, just like putting Vicks vapor rub on your upper lip !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2017)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Sassafras is a very nice wood to work, just got to be careful of the smell, kinda like Camphor and can be quite intense, just like putting Vicks vapor rub on your upper lip !!



Now you've got me wanting to get some sassafras, I love the smell of camphor! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 20, 2017)

awesome


----------



## larry C (May 25, 2017)

The sassafras that I've worked with smelled like root beer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

